
Is it an accident? No, it's a wildcard subdomain - TuxMulder
http://www.eBay.c.uk
======
MrSourz
I think this is a good demo to share with family and am glad this organization
has c.uk.

Another more general example to share with family is:

[http://www2.scotiaonline.scotiabank.com.online.authenticatio...](http://www2.scotiaonline.scotiabank.com.online.authentication.authentication.bns.c.uk/)

These are both cases where the subdomain can trick people. The .c.uk one is a
bit more dangerous as they claim a lot of people end up landing on those
pages. I had a quick look through some other second level domains to see if
anyone else had a site like this.

The more details on two level domains here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second-
level_domain](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second-level_domain)

~~~
MrSourz
What I find hard to believe and just realized was that this domain was
registered on 10-Jun-2014.

Edit: People were first able to register .uk domains last year, and if the
.co.uk domain already exists then you must own it in order to register the .uk
domain.

~~~
0x0
Direct registrations under .uk (and not just .co.uk, .org.uk etc) were only
opened last year.

~~~
MrSourz
That explains it; I was completely baffled. I wonder how much of a bidding war
there was for this domain.

~~~
MatthewWilkes
The owner of the .co.uk has first dibs, so in this case there was no bidding
war.

------
Jodie_C
There was an ok.su that would accept any traffic sent its way: mail, web, im,
dns, so on.

I often wonder how many errors sent ok.us traffic to that black hole, and what
they did with the data. I assume there are several other .su domains set up
with blackholes as well.

------
AshleysBrain
I didn't know single letter domains were allowed? For example none of a.com,
b.com, c.com etc. work - do other gTLD allow single letter domains then?

~~~
TheDong
[https://t.co/](https://t.co/) is very well known. Probably the most used
single-character domain in existence :)

Unrelated, but I've never understood why t.co counts against your tweet
length.. for example, if you tweeted "ebay.c.uk", it would count for
length([http://t.co/xxxxxxxxxx](http://t.co/xxxxxxxxxx)) characters (15
characters even though you only typed 9).

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
Related: [http://qntm.org/twit](http://qntm.org/twit)

~~~
calebegg
> This was the case as of 2011-08-16 [...] I'll let them know about it
> tomorrow and I expect it'll be rectified in a day or two

Quite optimistic :-) especially since the situation has gotten worse by two
characters since then.

------
pidg
Another fantastic outcome of non-profit (lol) Nominet's recent, desperate
attempts to squeeze every last penny out of the .uk tld.

------
cbd1984
Interesting that they would allow such an odd domain to be registered in the
first place. It seems like a big security hole.

~~~
MrSourz
You're missing something here. The UK is a country that allows second-level
domains e.g., co.uk, gov.uk, org.uk as well as just domains ending in .uk.

This organizations owns c.uk (so the who-is you should lookup is just c.uk.

What I find hard to believe is that ti looks like it was registered on:
10-Jun-2014!?

~~~
iamben
You need to own the .co.uk to get the .uk (at the minute), unless the .co.uk
hasn't been registered.

~~~
MrSourz
That's a sensible practice. Thanks for the info!

------
xg15
So, does this mean, I can buy com.uk and edu.uk now?

~~~
gabeio
You could buy e.uk and catch typos like <college>.e.uk with the same page!

~~~
mizzao
It's ac.uk for "academic".

~~~
gabeio
then *.a.uk

------
eric59
How is a wildcard subdomain configured?

~~~
nav1
Something along lines of

    
    
      *	IN	A	<ip_address>

